# Sneek peek before powder coating....



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Mounted this bad boy up last night, this one is probably going on my buddies 2010 model if he wants it, I will be, just needs powder coating and It's all set


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Freakin Sweet! :rockn:


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes it is! :rockn:


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Heres my 04.5 500 I just finished tonight....










and










and


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

dang man, when are they gonna be up for sale?


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Soon BigIzzy, I need to get an outlander kit done, a brute, a 700 mud pro and a t-cat as soon as I get a bit of free time.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

PM me when you get some available, I think that'd look sweet on mine.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Love the skull......It's all about the evil !!! :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Much cooler than my skull!!! I love it


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

idk...your's is pretty cool bro !!!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Nice work!


----------



## bobcat (Jul 23, 2009)

Bad A$$


----------

